

Hog Bay Software: "while I really like new customers that's not really my goal right now" - nate
http://groups.google.com/group/hogbaysoftware/browse_thread/thread/80cbd144a4a8d1c4?hl=en

======
lsc
I always prioritize existing customers over new customers. Unless your lock-in
is very strong, and your marketing is stronger than word-of-mouth, it's the
only way.

